# Probably Hashimoto's?



## Layra022 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello,
About 8 weeks ago I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. My TSH was 11.25. I was put on 88 mcg of Levothyroxine and went back for blood work a few days ago. Test came back showing my TSH shot down to .82 (ref. range .40 - 4.50), which is great and means my dose isn't changing. T4 was normal, but my Thyroglobulin Antibodies result was 2,463 with a ref. range of <20. I'm a little freaked out by that. My doctor is on maternity leave so I had to see her PA and she told me that the results meant I have an autoimmune disease. When I asked her if it was Hashimoto's she said that they don't test to see which autoimmune disease it is because regardless of the result the treatment is the same: synthetic thyroid. She then went on to tell me how common Hashimoto's was and that it was likely what I have.

Should I be worried? Should I see an endocrinologist? I have a history of cancer in my family, and I read that Hashimoto's is linked to lymphoma, so I can't help but be slightly worried.

Thank you in advance for taking the time to read my post. And before I forget, I've pretty much had all the normal symptoms of hypothyroidism (extreme fatigue, hair loss, fogginess, etc.), and as far as I know I do not have any swollen glands, I do not have a scratchy throat or hoarseness of my voice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Layra022 said:


> Hello,
> About 8 weeks ago I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. My TSH was 11.25. I was put on 88 mcg of Levothyroxine and went back for blood work a few days ago. Test came back showing my TSH shot down to .82 (ref. range .40 - 4.50), which is great and means my dose isn't changing. T4 was normal, but my Thyroglobulin Antibodies result was 2,463 with a ref. range of <20. I'm a little freaked out by that. My doctor is on maternity leave so I had to see her PA and she told me that the results meant I have an autoimmune disease. When I asked her if it was Hashimoto's she said that they don't test to see which autoimmune disease it is because regardless of the result the treatment is the same: synthetic thyroid. She then went on to tell me how common Hashimoto's was and that it was likely what I have.
> 
> Should I be worried? Should I see an endocrinologist? I have a history of cancer in my family, and I read that Hashimoto's is linked to lymphoma, so I can't help but be slightly worried.
> ...


I think you should be very concerned and follow through on the Thyroglobulin Ab.

Here is info

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

If I were in your shoes, I would insist on RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to see what is going on.

Good; keep on checking those lymph nodes and throat symptoms. You are informed; that is good.

Welcome to the board and keep us in the loop here.


----------

